# Căn hộ tuyệt đẹp thể hiện từ thiết kế đẳng cấp sang trọng



## lalamini (26/8/21)

Căn hộ tuyệt đẹp thể hiện từ thiết kế đẳng cấp sang trọng Căn hộ vỏn vẹn 70m² nhưng thể hiện đẳng cấp sang trọng tuyệt đối, từ thiết kế, bày trí cho đến lựa chọn nội thất, phụ kiện đều cực kỳ tinh tế. Chủ nhân của căn hộ Kita Vĩnh Long là một quý cô độc thân yêu thích phong cách cổ điển pha lẫn một chút hơi hướng của thiết kế hiện đại. Sang chảnh ngay từ lối vào Ngay từ lối vào, căn hộ đã thể hiện đẳng cấp của chủ nhân khi sử dụng hệ thống đèn pha lê gắn trên tường và trên trần nhà. Tất cả cùng chiếu sáng rực rỡ trong một không gian ửng lên sắc hồng quý phái. Chiếc tủ với cánh cửa gương được điểm tô các chi tiết màu vàng đồng cho hiệu ứng phản chiếu ánh sáng tuyệt đẹp. Bên dưới chiếc gương treo tường ở hành lang là chiếc bàn thiết kế mảnh mai để trưng bày những món đồ trang trí yêu thích của gia chủ. Lối vào rực rỡ với hệ thống đèn pha lê tuyệt đẹp. Phòng khách Kita tại Vĩnh Long, bếp và khu vực ăn uống được thiết kế mở. Với diện tích chỉ vỏn vẹn 70m² nên chắc chắn lối thiết kế mở sẽ được áp dụng cho căn hộ bởi đặc trưng của không gian mở là giúp không gian rộng rãi, thoáng đãng bởi không có sự cản trở của các vách ngăn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hãy để ý bức tường! Việc “chia đôi” tường bằng màu sơn đã tạo nên một hiệu ứng tuyệt đẹp ở phía sau sofa và khu vực ăn uống. Màu hồng và xám là sự kết hợp thông minh bởi nó mang lại vẻ đẹp vừa ngọt ngào vừa sang trọng. Điểm tô thêm cho bức tường là những chiếc gương hình tròn nhiều kích cỡ được sắp xếp theo hiệu ứng bong bóng. Bộ ghế ăn màu hồng phấn cũng rất phù hợp với màu sơn tường. “Chia đôi” bức tường bằng màu sơn đã tạo nên một hiệu ứng tuyệt đẹp. Ghế ăn màu hồng phấn phù hợp với màu sơn tường. Căn bếp màu xám tuân thủ theo phong cách trang trí bán cổ điển, nổi bật với những chi tiết mạ vàng đồng, từ tay nắm cửa tủ, vòi rửa tay, chân ghế cho đến ống hút khói tuyệt đẹp. Những phụ kiện màu vàng đồng như thế này được chủ nhân sử dụng xuyên suốt để làm điểm nhấn. Đồng thời, để tăng hiệu ứng lấp lánh, quý cô không quên chọn những chiếc đèn thả hình quả cầu trong suốt ở khu vực ăn uống hay cặp đèn thủy tinh như một đôi hoa tai xinh đẹp ngay bàn ăn sáng cạnh bếp. Căn bếp màu xám nổi bật với những chi tiết màu vàng đồng. Hệ thống đèn thả trong suốt tăng hiệu ứng lấp lánh cho căn hộ. Góc nghỉ ngơi nhỏ xinh nơi cửa sổ với view nhìn ra thành phố lãng mạn. Phòng ngủ đẹp đến từng chi tiết nhỏ Phòng ngủ trong căn hộ được thiết kế không thua gì một khách sạn 5 sao bởi sự chăm chút đầu tư đến từng chi tiết nhỏ nhất. Đó là chiếc đèn treo Heracleum Small Big O cực kỳ điệu đà, là cặp đèn ngủ sang trọng đặt đối xứng trên bộ táp đầu giường, là lò sưởi bằng đá cẩm thạch đắt đỏ cho cảm giác ấm cúng tuyệt đối. Tủ lưu trữ, bàn trang điểm, gương, nến thơm và hoa trang trí... tất cả đều được chọn lựa vô cùng tinh tế. Kể cả góc làm việc nhỏ bên cạnh giường ngủ cũng được bổ sung sắc xanh của chậu cây cảnh để mang thiên nhiên đến gần hơn với con người. Phòng ngủ sang chảnh không kém một khách sạn 5 sao. Hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng đẹp mắt và sang trọng. Lò sưởi, tủ lưu trữ, bàn trang điểm, gương soi,... đều được chọn lựa tinh tế. Sắc xanh của chậu cây cảnh tô điểm góc làm việc nhỏ. Phòng tắm điệu đà hết nấc Và cuối cùng, khu vực chúng ta tham quan chính là phòng tắm tràn ngập sắc hồng. Với cách bày trí của chủ nhân, nó đã trở thành một spa tại gia đúng nghĩa. Vòi hoa sen, vòi rửa tay và vòi bồn tắm, tay nắm cửa tủ, giỏ đựng quần áo, giá treo khăn,... tất thảy đều phủ một màu vàng quyền lực. Cộng với gạch ốp tường với hoa văn đẹp như một bức tranh bên trong bồn tắm cùng hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng siêu đẹp cũng đủ thấy nữ gia chủ chịu chi như thế nào. Phòng tắm màu hồng chủ đạo điểm xuyết những chi tiết vàng đồng. Gạch ốp tường bên trong bồn tắm với hoa văn đẹp như một bức tranh. Hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng siêu đẹp thể hiện độ chịu chi của nữ chủ nhân Dự án Stella Mega City tại Vĩnh Long.


----------

